# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  Delete WoW Cache Folder (EASY)

## xiamsocrunkx

Alright i was perusing through mmowned and i found a guide on how to delete your cache folder every time you open up wow. Well i was thinking that that guide was too hard because it involved downloading a couple programs and attaching and so forth.

The point of deleting a cache folder is that if you've scammed an account blizz can track your account and the scammed account not through you IP but through your cache folder.

So heres the easy way to delete a cache folder every time you log on.

STEPS:

1. Download the wowscape launcher from:
http://wowscape.net/wsl/wsl-4.3.zip

2. Once you've downloaded it put it somewhere on your computer.

3. Launch that bad boy up and you will see 2 servers in there:

WoW EU and WoW US

If your having trouble launching your probably on vista so run it as administrator.

4. Now in the upper right hand corner you will see a "settings" link. Click that. Make sure that your path to your wow folder is correct, if not this guide won't work.

5. Now a little window should pop up and the very last option will be to delete wow cache folder on launch. Click that box.

6. Now the only downside is that you have to launch wow with this program if your going to delete your cache every time you log on, BUT IT WORKS.

If you have any questions regarding this post please feel free to post them.

----------


## jeleopard

or u can go into ur WoW folder, highlight cache, and push a button that reads "delete"

----------


## Razzaa

Why go through all this work when you can just go into your WoW folder?

----------


## Randie

> or u can go into ur WoW folder, highlight cache, and push a button that reads "delete"


QFT (fillah)

----------


## xiamsocrunkx

> Why go through all this work when you can just go into your WoW folder?


alright go ahead, every time you launch wow you can do this, i bet you wake up in the morning and your schedule is, "go on mmowned and flame people because i hate life because i rolled a dwarf priest on retail".

sound about right?

----------


## Cursed

> alright go ahead, every time you launch wow you can do this, i bet you wake up in the morning and your schedule is, "go on mmowned and flame people because i hate life because i rolled a dwarf priest on retail".
> 
> sound about right?


Nope, xiamsocrunkx. He is perfectly right. This is like advertising a server (ok you just say to download the program) but anyway: Just deleting it manually is faster and you dont have to download it. In the programming section someone made a tutorial about how to program your own 'Cache Deleter' :P

----------


## Cradlenova

Put a shortcut to the Wow folder on the desktop and Voila, easymode delete

----------

